

New uTest lets professional testers kick your startup’s tyres - sunsai
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/03/21/new-utest-lets-professional-testers-kick-your-startups-tyres/

======
iamdave
Having one of those "You know I had this very idea back in 20xx, I should have
jumped on it" moments. Best of luck uTest, I'm glad to see someone had the
same vision and executed it!

